# VPN connection through another VPN connection

## hadian

in our network, we should connect to internet using a VPN (pptp) connection. this one is used for accounting. for some reasons i want to use a VPN connection. when i connect to first VPN connection, other VPN connections are inactive (in NetworkManager of Gnome or in kvpnc of KDE). how can i connect to a VPN server through an already connected VPN connection?

----------

## palettentreter

You probably need to run your vpn client manually from the console, so the stupid GUI programs don't get in your way.

----------

## Rexilion

If you use gnome, perhaps this applet is a little 'smarter':

http://code.google.com/p/tuntun/

----------

## hadian

thanks, but tuntun works with openvpn not pptp.

----------

